# BB Shrimp Mr. B's Style



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

good


----------



## Leftyonly (Apr 23, 2016)

Please share the recipe for this.

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Here you go.

I have used this recipe before and it is good, but its not as good as it is in New Orleans at Mr B's Bistro on Royal St.

I'm thinking they left something out to get me back to New Orleans. 

http://www.mrbsbistro.com/recipes_shrimp.php


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Here you go.
> 
> I have used this recipe before and it is good, but its not as good as it is in New Orleans at Mr B's Bistro on Royal St.
> 
> ...


Recipe is correct, but there are 2 key things to consider. VERY VERY fresh head on shrimp and the best butter you can possibly buy. Forget Kroger/HEB. Go to your farmers market or Dairymaids cheese shop on Airline.


----------



## loop (Jan 5, 2007)

I've had it there multiple times and made it at home with their recipe. I'd have to agree they do it better.
The Leidenheimers bread probably gives them a bit of an advantage too


----------

